# e-manage



## moerpsi (Jul 24, 2004)

anyone running greedy e- manage im considering getting one . but if the are not that good ill go full standalone later .Just the e manage is within the current budget


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

emanage is a glorified piggyback, really. Once you get all the sensors and harnesses, it's gonna run 700-900. might as well save a few hundred more and get the goodness of full standalone tuneability


----------



## 33truballa33 (Apr 16, 2003)

aww thats sum crap mike you dont really need all those harnesses.. only the ignition and injectors and ull be set for a while depending on ur set up.. not all of us are rich for standalones michael hall. i like the emanage thats why i bought one :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you know half as much about the emanage as I do riceboi


----------



## 33truballa33 (Apr 16, 2003)

pssh half as much? u mean 3/4 as much ****.. but yeah standalone is good but way too expensive.. jwt is coo but way too restrictive... emanage... is just right.. kinda like the 3 bears thing with goldie locks... use ur imagination here


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

jwt isn't restrictive in any way....jwt is the best way for plug and play boost, 'nuff said. Wanna tune it more? get an SAFC or something.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

I have only played with the e-manage on a heavily modded VR-4, and I was the one with the laptop. tuning was easy and fast. results were impressive. I would get a wideband 02 sensor, and the laptop software. I had a lot of fun tuning with it. It has a lot of options. If anyoone knows about hondata, it is similar, but with fewer options. I hate hondas, but hondata is a REALLY cool tool. The emanage is a very good tool. It takes about 10 seconds if you change injector size, and tuning is a breeze. I really liked it, and it is still less than a motech or haltech. I would call the AEM EMS a glorified piggyback, even though I have seen some great numbers and good reviews about them. They are about the same as the emanage.


----------



## leespipedreams (Aug 2, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> I have only played with the e-manage on a heavily modded VR-4, and I was the one with the laptop. tuning was easy and fast. results were impressive. I would get a wideband 02 sensor, and the laptop software. I had a lot of fun tuning with it. It has a lot of options. If anyoone knows about hondata, it is similar, but with fewer options. I hate hondas, but hondata is a REALLY cool tool. The emanage is a very good tool. It takes about 10 seconds if you change injector size, and tuning is a breeze. I really liked it, and it is still less than a motech or haltech. I would call the AEM EMS a glorified piggyback, even though I have seen some great numbers and good reviews about them. They are about the same as the emanage.


Can you help me tune my emanage? I have a ka24de /9to1 forged ceramic top/50\58 t3t4b w 57trim=78% some porting/intake work. Q45maf=3.5'' 2.5'' ic ect. Ihave eo1 boost/greddy blue box. Now I have the u.s. book. I can do the boost program done ok, put the fuel maps now I am lost. can you help?


----------

